# CMHR's Emmy has possibly picked her new owners



## Gini (Sep 7, 2008)

We are hoping that Emmy goes to a wonderful organization that works with hospital visits, nursing home visits and camps for the terminally ill children. The wonderful woman Nancy and her DH Greg came to visit Emmy today. I wanted to see how this special girl interacted with them. I think a picture is worth a

thousand words!!!

Introducing each other.







The flirt that I am I kinda like Greg.










boy do I love the rubs he gave me. I fell asleep for about 15 minutes it felt so good!






I would like my belly rubbed too please!






Do you not think they were made foe each other???


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 7, 2008)

Perfect match Gini, match made in heaven for sure. Bittersweet eh? We love em so...mine are also spoken for and leave Wednesday as a herd.


----------



## stormy (Sep 7, 2008)

That is priceless!


----------



## DrivinTime (Sep 8, 2008)

Very, cute! And touching, as well. What a nice little horse, to be so loving after having such a hard time. Definitely a match made in heaven - look at the expressions on the humans' faces...

CMHR: You guys do good work.

Lori


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 10, 2008)

Those are awesome pictures!!! What a wonderful little character Emmy is


----------

